
Plain water consumption in relation to energy intake and diet quality - alok-g
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/enhanced/doi/10.1111/jhn.12368
======
SixSigma
TLDR: 1% more water = 8kcal less daily energy consumption across 18k cohort.

